# Need help please.



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

I could use some help I left my laptop open and my daughters kittens seem to have had a party on the key board now everything is supersized I have to scroll side to side just to read a paragraph how do I get back?

Thanks Rick


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The fix will depend on which version of Windows you have. You didn't even tell us if you have Windows or Mac.

But try this. On an open place of your desktop, right-click and select Properties. Click the Settings tab. Now move the slider until you have an acceptable resolution.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

The other thing I would ask is it the computer desktop, or just the browser window? 
Computer type, Operating system, Internet browser, etc all have an impact on the possible solutions.

My cats are really good at finding all the "keyboard shortcuts" so more details about where and what will be helpful in finding a solution.


----------

